# Aikido video



## Yari (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3E0rERorxs&NR=1


Ande the style I practice for the last 5 - 6 years.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEZWojpNnao&mode=related&search

/Yari


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 21, 2007)

Great Stuff!


----------



## tntma12 (Sep 22, 2007)

awesome videos, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Yari, that's a great video.  I like the way he instructs that atemi should flow with the rest of the technique instead of being something completely seperate.  The technique that he was working at 1:24 of the video is one that we call Pivot Take Down in our style.


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool!  Thanks for posting the videos!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hiya, Robyn! Don't see you on here much anymore.  Training going well I hope.

Yari, is the style that you are studying considered a bit rougher than some of the other hombu styles?  I noticed that the circles in the video were as large as you'd expect on a lot of the techniques but that the atemi looked very well done.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 24, 2007)

I love watching motion...in....motion....wow did that ever sound a lot more intelligent before I typed it....Hey! Great video!​


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> I love watching motion...in....motion....wow did that ever sound a lot more intelligent before I typed it....Hey! Great video!​


Yeah, so did the first time I said my wedding vows!:barf:

I get what you're saying though.  Sometimes movement is best analyzed in the minds eye and getting it to translate to speech or the written word is nearly impossible.


----------



## Yari (Sep 25, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Hiya, Robyn! Don't see you on here much anymore. Training going well I hope.
> 
> Yari, is the style that you are studying considered a bit rougher than some of the other hombu styles? I noticed that the circles in the video were as large as you'd expect on a lot of the techniques but that the atemi looked very well done.


 
Yes, it's considered more hard, and more spiral. But I think it really is a question of the tori.

/Yari


----------



## charyuop (Sep 26, 2007)

I loved the test of the girl. Now I am not able to judge the techniques, but her movements were very quick and smooth. I liked alot her randori. Uke seemd well full of intent and she looked always aware of their positions and seemed always one step ahead of them.


----------



## Decker (Sep 27, 2007)

Was the randori the part where she was up against those two guys? Man, she was blazing circles around them... And I think their techniques were all performed at full speed, really impressive.

Were her opponents aikidoka as well?


----------



## charyuop (Sep 27, 2007)

Randori is a Japanese word made of two words: RAN (or HANRAN) which means insurrection, revolt and TORI which is the noun coming from the verb TORU meaning grab. (the weirdness of Japanese language hee hee, RANDORI could even mean "translation of a book"...of course written with different Kanji).

Yes, usually when you mention randori the idea is of a person (according to the styles the person throwing can be called Tori "grabber" or Nage "thrower") having to face more opponents. As far as I know in all Aikido styles Randori is part of the Black Belt test, while a randori against opponents armed with a staff (called Jo) is part of the test for the Black Belt Nidan (2nd Dan). The ideal number of people to face is 3, more than that (I can't do it yet, but I was told by people doing it) would be too easy to have them get in one another's way.
Even tho I don't know those people I am pretty sure they are all Aikidoka, even because no teacher would risk a Uke (the person thrown) to get hurt for not knowing what he/she is doing.


----------



## Decker (Sep 27, 2007)

I see. Thanks.

I just found it unusual to hear that sharp exhalation that the ukes made on striking. Silent kiai maybe... Hmm..


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Decker said:


> I see. Thanks.
> 
> I just found it unusual to hear that sharp exhalation that the ukes made on striking. Silent kiai maybe... Hmm..


One of the biggest reasons for a kiai in aikido is to get all the air out of your lungs during a breakfall.  The concept is simply emptying the lungs so the sharp exhalation works as well as a loud kiai.  After all, aikido is supposed to be a "gentle art" so the loud kiai just wouldn't fit the image.


----------

